# intuos pro : which size for lightroom on a 27 inches display



## grosloulou (Jul 26, 2015)

hallo,
i'd like to purchase an intuos pro to use with lightroom, photoshop and on1 suite.
is the small one, 320x208mm, 150x100mm active area enough for my 17 inches laptop and 27 inches display on my desktop pc ?
several people advise the small one but they seem to use it because it fits the bab with the laptop

first goal is not to make a hand drawing on a A4 because in this case i can understand 1mm motion on intuos small can become 1cm on the screen.
it is primary intended for photo retouching.

small is 200 euros and medium is 300 euros.

can somebody tell me if the active area 10x15cm covers the 27 inches display with panels,... or just the active area ?
for instance when i retouch eyes i zoom 100% on one eye so 10x15cm should be enough if it covers only the image view

best regards
marc


----------



## davidedric (Jul 26, 2015)

I have the small size, but not a 27" monitor.

However, with a single monitor, the tablet always maps to what is visible on the monitor, image displays and panels.  I have always found I can get sufficient fine control with the small tablet, but of course you may be more exacting.   Could always go to 2:1, of course 

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 27, 2015)

I'd go with the medium on a screen that big (or on dual monitors).  The small's really comfortable up to about 17" and I use it on my laptops, but I've never regretted the bigger one on desktops.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 28, 2015)

Each pixel on the display will be mapped onto the tablet  A 1920X1080 pixel display will map to the same points on the tablet no matter what size the screen is in diagonal inches.  Conversely if you have a 27" (1920X1080) screen and a 27" (2560X1440)screen the same Intuos tablet will be finer grained with the hiRes display and the largest tablet will help you define the individual pixels easier than a smaller tablet.


----------



## grosloulou (Jul 28, 2015)

hallo everybody,
i have found three very intersting tutos from phlearn and he maps a quarter of his small intuso pro on his laptop display which makes me confident small would be ok for 27 inches display
I have just purchased a intuos pro small at 195 euros and will keep you informed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTBjcuyhmq0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wkwpntvyU4

+ part 2



br
marc


----------

